# Post your dog's wierdest resting places!



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Caught u!:hammer:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awww he looks so comfy! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not so much weird as it is too small for him.
















Another place too small for him


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^^LMAO!! OMG!! kangol def has some wierd sleeping places!!! I can't believe he fits in a laundry basket!! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


>


Blue looks bangin there, Freddie! Love that pic!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Not so much weird as it is too small for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO! i love that last pic!!! he cracks me up!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Blue looks bangin there, Freddie! Love that pic!


 thank you


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Old school pic of my GSD Onyx


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

haha all of these pictures are awesome! love them!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Pheonix chillin on the couch









Nemo sleeping on top of Tinker when they were pups









And my personal favorite... Nemo sleeping on the lawn mower


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> And my personal favorite... Nemo sleeping on the lawn mower


OK that is like the best pic I've seen all day! I LOVE it! That needs to be on a greeting card or something!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha^^^ that's awesome


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OK that is like the best pic I've seen all day! I LOVE it! That needs to be on a greeting card or something!


i laughed so hard when i found her there... she is deaf so i was able to go back inside and get my phone before she woke up!


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

Subcribing fo later...


----------

